# WW II Underground Fuel Storage Aug 2010



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

WW II fuel storage in Cornwall. Iv'e done a search and cannot find any reports or info on this place. Any Info on this place or the workings of similar places would be gratefull. Exact location will remain private to preserve its condition.

Deep In the woods











Underground Outlet Valves















Pipe with fuel still in it





Outlet Valves and to the right the entrance to the chamber (tardis) as far as I could find this was the only way in to the chamber.





Entrance to chamber





Inside the chamber. There are rope pullys, valves etc and pipes leading down into a seperate chamber, why would the entrance to this chamber be secure and not just a normal enterance ??










Pipes leading down to a second chamber





Entrance to the second chamber / fuel storage










Note to myself check the ceiling on the way in instead of on exit there were loads of spiders hanging around.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice find. What's the air like down there?


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2010)

Ooow nice and a sipder on the end just for Fluffy, take it the second tank was a bit full of water. Place seems to be in great condition, good report.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> Nice find. What's the air like down there?



You could still smell the fuel oil, bit like being in the bilges of a boat and it was the first time Ive come across underground mist.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 25, 2010)

Lamb Phall said:


> You could still smell the fuel oil, bit like being in the bilges of a boat and it was the first time Ive come across underground mist.



I'd be tempted to take a 4 gas monitor down there, it's obviously not too bad because your still here.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> I'd be tempted to take a 4 gas monitor down there, it's obviously not too bad because your still here.



Spiders seem to like it  but there was know other sign of life which did seem a bit strange for its location


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics and a great find. I keep meaning to get a pic of a spider or two from pipemare or a tunnel lol chuffing massive


----------



## RichardB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice find. 

If it's laid out the way I think it is from your description the fuel chamber has no seal of its own, the chamber above would need the sealed "porthole" to prevent the escape of vapours into a confined space.


It looks a bit more elaborate than the one I found a few miles north of Cornwall last year. 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14341[/ame]

The Sumburgh tanks had no smell or traces of fuel at all. I'm pretty sure each tank only had one chamber too, if there was anything underneath I missed it.

I hate spiders but for some reason I never notice them in the places I go, even though they must be there. I think my mind just blanks them out.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 25, 2010)

hi m8, nice report, lots to be found in the woods up there!
, theres also 1 (of 2) depots in the turnchapple area and a secondary site just off millbrook lake...

spent 3+yrs looking into this site, so feel free if u have any questions.....prob my fave urbex site ever!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 25, 2010)

to clarify, the tanks are approx 20ft high and 45yards across, the square oil filled hole is around a foot deep - its a sump of the (now removed access hatch pipe work...


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 25, 2010)

Kernow has done a report on these beauts before if i remember rightly. Can see the woods from my back garden. Something very different but same era lies a few hundred yards away. Nice pics LP! Nice acoustics in these tanks too.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 25, 2010)

A truly excellent post and great photography - many thanks


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> hi m8, nice report, lots to be found in the woods up there!
> , theres also 1 (of 2) depots in the turnchapple area and a secondary site just off millbrook lake...
> 
> spent 3+yrs looking into this site, so feel free if u have any questions.....prob my fave urbex site ever!



Hi

Did find one or two interesting things in the woods along with a few things you wouldnt expect to find. 

So would that main chamber be full of fuel  as I cant understand why there would be rope pullys in there.

Cheers


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> Kernow has done a report on these beauts before if i remember rightly. Can see the woods from my back garden. Something very different but same era lies a few hundred yards away. Nice pics LP! Nice acoustics in these tanks too.



The accoustics in there are awsome  was planning a visit to the area a few hundred yards away but the weather was against me


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 25, 2010)

Lamb Phall said:


> Hi
> 
> Did find one or two interesting things in the woods along with a few things you wouldnt expect to find.
> 
> ...




the wire and pulleys lift the huge pipe inside the tank m8 - either to refill or keep the outlet away from the sediment in the bottom...the winch can be seen outside. where u where stood would of been full of fuel, the hatch you went through would of been a service hatch, the hatch itself can be found near the huge stopcocks

theres 3 more tanks in those woods and another site with two smaller tanks, genny building on the bank of millbrook lake - the original pipes can also be seen heading to the shore where i believe there would of been a jetty.....

im always up for a wander around them, expect badoosh would be up for it also.....


----------



## Lamb Phall (Aug 25, 2010)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> the wire and pulleys lift the huge pipe inside the tank m8 - either to refill or keep the outlet away from the sediment in the bottom...the winch can be seen outside. where u where stood would of been full of fuel, the hatch you went through would of been a service hatch, the hatch itself can be found near the huge stopcocks
> 
> theres 3 more tanks in those woods and another site with two smaller tanks, genny building on the bank of millbrook lake - the original pipes can also be seen heading to the shore where i believe there would of been a jetty.....
> 
> im always up for a wander around them, expect badoosh would be up for it also.....



Cheers that explains a lot, Always up for a wonder in that area and take in a few tunnels too.

Thanks for the help and info


----------



## tigger2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you had a look at : http://www.airfieldinformationexchange.org/community/forumdisplay.php?98-Fuel-Depots

Don't know your area but quite a bit of general info about fuel storage in the above thread


----------



## Incognito (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent explore looks one hell of a site, I think I know where it is but not 100% sure yet would you tell me if I was right if I pm'd you?? I'm in North Devon so wouldn't want to drive miles to find out i'm visiting a barn lol, but understand why you wouldn't give the location openly.


Nice link tigger2 very useful.


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pics and interesting report - loving that spider shot at the end (even though I hate spiders)

Great to see a place wholly untouched by charvers

Well done!


----------

